# Netbook für wow



## WaldemarE (20. September 2010)

*Netbook für wow*

Wie man im Titel schon sieht möchte ich mir ein Netbook für wow kaufen nun meine frage geht das oder haben netbooks zu wenig Leistung? Und wenns geht welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Heng (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Mit einem Nvidia Ion Grafikprozessor soll es möglich sein, aber ich denke in niedrigen Einstellungen.
Lenovo S12 30,7 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
In den Rezessionen wird geschrieben, dass es möglich ist.

Gruß


----------



## zøtac (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Wie man im Titel schon sieht möchte ich mir ein Netbook für wow kaufen nun meine frage geht das oder haben netbooks zu wenig Leistung? Und wenns geht welches könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


Mit nem Netbook biste da falsch berate, selbst für WoW ham die Viel zu wenig Leistung. Du kannst es schon Spielen, aber da würdest du dir keinen gefallen mit tun. Ich würd nen ~15" Laptop nehmen mit nem Dualcore (i5 z.B.) unter ner GTX460m oder HD5850m
wie hoch ist denn das Budget? Mit i5 und 5850 gibts Notebooks um die 800€


----------



## Dunzen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Wenns unbedingt ein Netbook sein soll würd ich das Alienware Mx11 nehmen^^
Kostet halt 1000Euro


----------



## Dunzen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



zøtac schrieb:


> Mit i5 und 5850 gibts Notebooks um die 800€


Ja das ist ein Acer Notebook, und diese Acer Reihe hat die schlechtesten Tastaturen auf dem Markt die ist so klapprig und fallen raus kann ich nur abraten wollt ich auch erst holen bis ich die Tastatur gesehen hab ausserdem würd ich den besseren i5 nehmen, da in dieser Kombi nur ein 420M drin ist und der bremst die Graka enorm lieber den 520 und dazu die 5650 dann haste das beste verhältnis


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

also bei meinem acer fallen keine tasten raus. ich weiss net was du dir da angschaut hast.

btw. eine 460 / 5850 für WoW???
hab das mit einer Ati 2600 gespielt.


----------



## Dunzen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

das sind doch nur so ganz dünne plättchen was die als tastatur bezeichnen.


----------



## zøtac (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



Dunzen schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Acer Notebook, und diese Acer Reihe hat die schlechtesten Tastaturen auf dem Markt die ist so klapprig und fallen raus kann ich nur abraten wollt ich auch erst holen bis ich die Tastatur gesehen hab ausserdem würd ich den besseren i5 nehmen, da in dieser Kombi nur ein 420M drin ist und der bremst die Graka enorm lieber den 520 und dazu die 5650 dann haste das beste verhältnis


So ein Schwachsinn, wer hat dir das denn eingeredet? oO
Wir haben seit knapp 5 Jahren ein Acer Notebook und es ist Optisch und Technisch immernoch volkommen intakt, auch wenn man damit nicht wirklich vorsichtig umgeht. Es wird auch regelmäsig im Rucksack Transportiert ohne Tasche o.ä. und es hat keinerlei Schäden...
Und ne Mobile 5850 hat etwa die Leistung einer HD5670 - 5750, das sollte für ~Mittel schon sein...
Ganz dünne Plättchen sinds auch net, ich weiß echt nich wie du auf dein Schwachsinn kommst Dunzen 

//Edit:
Wenn man an der Qualität von Acer zweifelt und dann ein Alienware empfiehlt, na dann gute nacht...


----------



## Dunzen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Tasturen bei Acernotebooks die einen sind richtig(bild1) geil und die anderen schlecht(bild2).


----------



## zøtac (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



Dunzen schrieb:


> es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Tasturen bei Acernotebooks die einen sind richtig(bild1) geil und die anderen schlecht(bild2).


Schon mal getestet? Nein? ich schon, und ich find sie nicht schlechter als sonstige Netbook Tastaturen. Und ausserdem reden wir hier gerade über ein Acer Notebook, nicht Netbook.


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

also deine "schlechten" fallen auf keinen fall raus oder sind wacklig. ich wills jetzt net ausprobieren, aber die bekommst auch nur raus wenn du die mit nem messer rausbrichst


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Ein Atom ist für WoW auf jeden Fall zu langsam.

WoW ist ein ziemlicher CPU Killer, die Grafikkarte ist eher vernachlässigbar

@min kann man auch mit einer neueren Intel IGP halbwegs vernünftig spielen aber zumindestens ein Core2 Duo oder etwas in der Größenordnung sollte es schon sein

Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten, das sind dann aber Subnotebooks und keine Netbooks und entsprechend teurer; unter 500€ kannst du es praktisch vergessen

-> Wie hoch ist dein Budged?

-> Willst du damit problemlos vollwertig spielen können, also auch Raiden und PvP machen oder nur Dailys oder dergleichen?

-> Wie wichtig ist dir gute Grafik? Soll es nur irgendwie auf min halbwegs flüssig sein oder willst du schon etwas aufdrehen?

-> Wie groß soll es sein? "möglichst klein", "klassische Netbookgröße" (~10-12,1 Zoll) oder wären noch größere Geräte (~12,1-13,3 Zoll) auch noch akzeptabel?


----------



## WaldemarE (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Also die Grafik ist mir wurst Hauptsache flussig,  will das spiel natürlich vollständig spielen raids und pvp. So wie ich das hier grade raus höre sollte ich mir wohl ein normalen lappy kaufen. Hmm dann Sees ich mir wohl den lenovo y560 kaufen oder (gibts bessere alternativen und vor allem günstiger? Will galt nicht soviel Geld dafür raus hauen.


----------



## zøtac (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Also die Grafik ist mir wurst Hauptsache flussig,  will das spiel natürlich vollständig spielen raids und pvp. So wie ich das hier grade raus höre sollte ich mir wohl ein normalen lappy kaufen. Hmm dann Sees ich mir wohl den lenovo y560 kaufen oder (gibts bessere alternativen und vor allem günstiger? Will galt nicht soviel Geld dafür raus hauen.


PvP steht auch in WoW für Player vs. Player oder?  Wenn ja dann würd ich dir davon abraten. Schnelle Spielzüge, mehrere Leute laufen um dich herum und überall schöne Leuchteffekte :S
Da wird ein Atom ordentlich einbrechen und du hast ne Diashow...
Wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben willst dann ein Desktop PC, die ham beim selben preis viel viel mehr Leistung


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hast du bei 14-16 Zoll, sowohl größere als auch kleinere Geräte sind bei vergleichbarer Leistung in der Regel teurer- du musst abwägen, wie viel dir Mobilität wert ist



> will das spiel natürlich vollständig spielen raids und pvp


So klar ist das nicht, hätte ja auch sein können, dass du zum "ernsthaften" spielen deinen Desktop/Hauptrechner benutzt und nur eine mobile Alternative willst um unterwegs mal die rnd hero machen zu können oder so


----------



## WaldemarE (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Der lappy ist für die Arbeit :p da ich öfters nur rum sitze un warte bis was passiert und das 12 std am Tag da hab ich mir gedacht das ich mir nen lappy kaufe und wieder mit wow anfange um so die Zeit tot zuschlagen!


----------



## Superwip (20. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hast du bei 14-16 Zoll, sowohl größere als auch kleinere Geräte sind bei vergleichbarer Leistung in der Regel teurer- du musst abwägen, wie viel dir Mobilität wert ist



> will das spiel natürlich vollständig spielen raids und pvp



So klar ist das nicht, hätte ja auch sein können, dass du zum "ernsthaften" spielen deinen Desktop/Hauptrechner benutzt und nur eine mobile Alternative willst um unterwegs mal die rnd hero machen zu können oder so



> Da wird ein Atom ordentlich einbrechen und du hast ne Diashow...



Ein Atom bricht so oder so ein, im Idealfall hat man mit einem Atom vielleicht 10fps, in der Praxis eher 0-5 und im Raid/PvP, wo man es braucht sowieso immer <1, daher sag ich ja, das ein Atom definitiv WoW untauglich ist, egal ob man raiden will oder nicht- allerdings gibt es, wenn es darum geht auch sehr kleine Subnotebooks und sogar UMPCs mit "richtigen" Core 2 oder Core i CPUs


----------



## WaldemarE (21. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Ich frage mich z.z ob ich das lenovo mit dem i5 450m (700€) oder dem i7 720qm(830€) beide mit der hd5730 kaufen soll oder kennt ihr bessere angebote für denn preis?


----------



## norse (21. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

*hust* darf ich mich kurz einklinken? hab ein Netbook mit nem Dualcore Atom  der läuft auf 1,6GHz samt ION GPU. Und hab WoW flüssig am laufen! Klar die Einstellungen sind niedrig, aber es läuft flüssig und wenn die CPU bissel taktest (gehn meist bis 1.9GHz) geht das ordentlich 

kein gelagge oder so. 
Klar nen Notebook mit mehr Leistung lohnt allemale, aber für mich reichts zum Zocken, BC2 schafft das ding teilweise auch im SP, der MP geht so... nicht umbedingt zu empfehlen über für den Notfall machbar! COD 4 und 6 laufen sehr gut.


----------



## Superwip (21. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Wie gesagt: in der alten Welt @ min solo Questen, zur Not vielleicht eine 5er Ini und in den Alten Hauptstädten zwischen AH und Bank hin und herlaggen sollte selbst mit einem guten Atom Netbook möglich sein, aber empfehlen würde ich das definitiv nicht, Raiden, PvP oder auch effektives, gezieltes Bewegen in Dalaran (...) kann man fast vergessen

Selbst wenn das ausreichen sollte würde ich kein Atom Netbook empfehlen sondern eines mit Athlon II, diese Geräte sollten nochmal deutlich mehr Leistung haben

CoD kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen, da CoD wesetlich GPU limitierter ist und mit Ion könnte sich das schon ausgehen

Das BF:BC2 auf einem Atom Netbook auch nur ansatzweise Flüssig laufen soll kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, zumindestens nicht, wenn irgendwas in die Luft gesprengt wird, was da ja nicht unbedingt selten vorkommt...
-> Video mit Fraps plz!

Das hier:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a520732.html (560€)
Würde ich etwa als Billigstlösung ansehen um problemlos uneingeschränkt WoW spielen zu können; zur Not geht es aber durchaus auch noch etwas billiger
Allerdings ist es mit 40cm (15,6") Diagonale sehr viel größer und mit 2,5kg auch schwerer als ein Netbook oder kleines Subnotebook mit 23-31cm und ~1kg

In Netbookgröße würde ein vergleichbares Gerät schon an der 1000€ Marke kratzen

Es aber auch noch einige Zwischenstufen...


----------



## WaldemarE (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

So Jungs danke für die hilfe von euch habe mir jetzt das Acer Aspire 7745G geholt ist zwar recht groß aber bei dem preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## ole88 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

GUTE WAHL, hab ich auch^^
jeden tag in der schule eingesetzt, is zwar schwer aber scheiß drauf, isn gutes gerät


----------



## fex_91 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

heyho,
ich hatte mir auch überlegt das acer aspire 7745 anzuschaffen.

Allerdings als Desktop Replacement um es dann an meinen 21" Monitor anzuschliessen.
Wo haste das teil denn noch gefunden? Bei uns im saturn gibt es das nurnoch mit bluray laufwerk für 999€ !? O_o

Unter welchen Einstellungen kannste WoW mit akzeptablen fps zocken?(könntest du evtl nen screenie mit den grafik einstellungen hochladen?)

Ich will das Ding hauptsächlich zum PES und WoW zocken^^

ein kleiner erfahrungsbericht wäre großartig

mfg fex


----------



## Gast20140710 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



Dunzen schrieb:


> es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Tasturen bei Acernotebooks die einen sind richtig(bild1) geil und die anderen schlecht(bild2).



beide abgebildeten tastas sind solide notebook-tastaturen mit angenehmem tippgefühl. klar sind es keine lenovo/dell precision - aber auszusetzen gibt es an denen rein gar nichts.


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



fex_91 schrieb:


> heyho,
> ich hatte mir auch überlegt das acer aspire 7745 anzuschaffen.
> 
> Allerdings als Desktop Replacement um es dann an meinen 21" Monitor anzuschliessen.


 
Warum nicht gleich ein Desktop PC? Wäre wesentlich billiger und/oder leistungsfähiger


----------



## zøtac (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Wenn du das Teil eh an den Bildschirm anschließen willst warum dann kein Desktop? Für 1.000€ bekommst schon ne Highend Kiste die so leistungsstark wie nen 4.000€ Notebook ist und dabei deutlich zukunftssicherer und auf dauer günstiger ist.


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

oder ein 600-700€ Desktop, der immernoch leistungsstärker als die allermeisten Notebooks ist und ein 300-400€ Subnotebook/Netbook


----------



## fex_91 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

joa ich bin jetzt auch von dem laptop gedanken abgewichen.

Ich werd wohl so 700 € in soetwas hier investieren:

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - ATELCO 4media! AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 4GB/HD5770

zum PES 2011 und WoW auf hoher grafik spielen wird es allemal reichen.
In 2-3 Jahren beschäftige ich mich dann wieder mit nem gamer notebook


----------



## NCphalon (26. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*

Nettes system aber das Board is schon en bisschen altbacken.


----------



## fex_91 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Netbook für wow*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Nettes system aber das Board is schon en bisschen altbacken.



joa maybe aber meine anforderungen sind ja eher gering, der preis ist echt top und die tatsache, dass so n atelco shop 5 minuten von mir entfernt ist trug auch zu der entscheidung bei^^

mfg fex


----------

